# med gas certification



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

I am looking to get med gas certified. I live in Minnesota. I would need to be ASSE 6010 certified. Anyone know of ASSE cert courses in or near Minnesota?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Look up NITC they will instruct you on where you can get the training for the installer and the brazier certification.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> I am looking to get med gas certified. I live in Minnesota. I would need to be ASSE 6010 certified. Anyone know of ASSE cert courses in or near Minnesota?


Unless you are working for a large company that does a lot of med gas work,then it's nothing but an expensive headache to be med gas certified and to keep the certification active,med gas used to be an easy certification but all that has changed,nothing but a headache now:yes:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sparky said:


> Unless you are working for a large company that does a lot of med gas work,then it's nothing but an expensive headache to be med gas certified and to keep the certification active,med gas used to be an easy certification but all that has changed,nothing but a headache now:yes:


 it is a tuff test. Very few installers in my area. Test is two hours, timed and four books. That is just the ASSE 6010. The brazing is more difficult and has no room for error. That is the other half of the certification. It is worth having if you do any healthcare work. Be carful the med gas systems have no room for error and people can die as a result of a bone head move.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> it is a tuff test. Very few installers in my area. Test is two hours, timed and four books. That is just the ASSE 6010. The brazing is more difficult and has no room for error. That is the other half of the certification. It is worth having if you do any healthcare work. Be carful the med gas systems have no room for error and people can die as a result of a bone head move.


Yes I was med gas certified but when I quit working for the company I worked for then 6 months went by and my certification ran out


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Finally found an approved instructor. Took LOTS of searching. ASSE was no help, NFPA no help, NITC very little help, and state plumbing dept. was no help. I am more nervous than excited. This is going to be expensive, difficult, and VERY serious. Wish me luck.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> Finally found an approved instructor. Took LOTS of searching. ASSE was no help, NFPA no help, NITC very little help, and state plumbing dept. was no help. I am more nervous than excited. This is going to be expensive, difficult, and VERY serious. Wish me luck.


As they say on the movie taken,Good Luck


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

sparky said:


> Yes I was med gas certified but when I quit working for the company I worked for then 6 months went by and my certification ran out


 yes it is a pain to keep currant but well worth the trouble if you do healthcare work.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

pianoplumber said:


> Finally found an approved instructor. Took LOTS of searching. ASSE was no help, NFPA no help, NITC very little help, and state plumbing dept. was no help. I am more nervous than excited. This is going to be expensive, difficult, and VERY serious. Wish me luck.


 if you was looking for schooling David molehill would be the man. He served on the board and helped write the codes in the NFPA 99. He is also listed in the ASSE 6000 as a technical adviser. If you like I can make a phone call and get his contact info. Last I knew it run around 3500 for the schooling and the brazing test was included. Not sure if those numbers are current.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks, Wyrick, I'll save the name.


----------

